# Dr says I have Cardiac Arrhythmia (Bradycardia)



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I got a heart rate monitor from my brother for my 30th a couple of weeks ago because I'm getting a lot more active and shedding the pounds (lost over 2 stone this year and just did a 10k). 

Playing about with the heart rate monitor I checked my resting heart rate which was 38-44 depending when I check it. This seemed very low (considering I'm 3 stone overweight still and was over 19 stone at the start of the year).

I called NHS24/NHSDirect as I didn't want to bother the doctor unnecessarily but they advised to go call my Dr right away. An hour later the Dr called and asked me to go straight in - he said my monitor was probably inaccurate but he wanted to check to be on the safe side. As soon as I sat down (i.e. not resting) he checked my pulse at 48. He then made me go to the Dr surgery in the next village for an ECG where I had a pulse of 39 and an irregular heartbeat. Apparently this 'Absolute Bradycardia' which is the most unusual/severe. 

I have no symptoms but get palpitations a lot. I didn't realise what palpitations were and thought they were normal. The Dr seemed a bit concerned but not panicking. I got home last night and had a call from the Dr. They'd had another look at my ECG (it was a junior who did it initially) and basically said they can't understand why I'm not sick. 

I'd told him I was heading to London on business for the rest of the week in the morning. He said he'd have a cardiologist call me in the morning and that I might have to come back or see someone in London. 

I feel fine but I'm a bit unsettled. I wouldn't even have called the Dr if I hadn't had the heart rate monitor so I can't help but think they're making something of nothing. 

Has anyone else got experience of this kind of thing?


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Not got any direct experience but the fact that they are taking it seriously can only be a good thing. It sounds like you aren't suffering any real side effects from the Bradycardia, which is a good thing for you, but it's something that they will no doubt want to treat to save you from any long term issues. 

Hopefully it will just be a case of some medication to control it and then business as usual.


----------



## WarrenJ (Jul 17, 2013)

Just my 2 pence and from my experience.

I used to have a low heart rate, 40 - 50bpm at rest, slightly above yours, however i was doing a hell of a lot of training, I was swimming 6 days a week and running upto 3 half marathon distances a week. I would constantly be cold and I would have the odd "moment" which I thought was a little weird. I had the doctor give me a once over and he listened to my heart. Slow compared to normal. Don't forget, there's sooo many things that can affect heart rate that it could be almost anything.

Soon after my training stopped due to work commitments, and after a few months my heartrate went back to normal and so did my body temperature. I have kept my weight in check since using diet and light excersise.

It's good the doctors are taking it seriously, try slowing down with the training and see if that makes any difference. 

Hope it gets sorted for you mate.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Latest updates are that I'm not allowed to do any exercise at all and should go to A&E at the first sign of lightheadedness, dizziness, chest pain, etc. If I feel noticeably unwell I should just call an ambulance. I'm getting a cardiology appointment ASAP and have an appointment with the doctor to discuss things in more detail which may involve cancelling my Caribbean holiday in 3 weeks...

I still feel fine and think they're just being overly cautious. I think I'll be heading home early tomorrow as Mrs Nanoman is a little worried.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Don't think you can be over cautious when it comes to the workings of your heart. I'm currently going through all sorts of tests for an "irregular heartbeat", after an ECG, then a 24 hour ECG, Echocardiogram, they are none the wiser and are now working on the assumption that I do have either blocked or narrowed arteries. I'm now on aspirin, beta blockers and statins until I go into hospital next month for an angiogram, something I'm not looking forward to.

I feel fit and healthy but it's the few episodes of palpitations and near blacking out through lightheadedness that are of concern to the medics. Spent too much time faffing around with GP's, soon as I saw a Cardioligist we cut to the chase.:thumb:


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

First thing is always listen to the docs to be on the safe side. Follow all the advice they give until you've seen the expert.

Next, just remember that the docs doing an ECG will respond to the comparison against a bell curve that denotes the averages in the population. Just because you aren't inside the curve doesn't necessarily mean you're in trouble.

The key person here is the Cardiologist; they will have access to a broader range of tests. It may be that it comes to nothing or there may be an underlying condition that can be managed or corrected.

I had a similar experience many years ago. Despite having regular ECGs because of my job I had a bit of a scare when I received some anti-histamine s from an American doc. He said my heartbeat was irregular and did an ECG. This came back saying I had a sinus arrhythmia and I had to get further checks on my return to the UK.
After various tests including an echo cardiogram and a trip to the cardiologist I was given the all clear. I still have the abnormality but it's classed as a 'normal variant', which apparently means I'm outside the averages but within some other potentially normal range. Caffeine, alcohol and stress were apparently all triggers. I didn't feel remotely stressed mentally but apparently it can manifest itself physically too.

In essence, the difference between going to the doctor and the cardiologist was vast; to draw a crass analogy it was like the difference between using a mechanic and a detailer for bodywork.


----------



## wayne10244 (Aug 24, 2008)

You might want to tell your travel insurance as they might not cover you if you don't tell them you got a problem. 
I have had two heart attacks and my blood pressure is very low and it can cause me to feel cold lightheaded some times I feel that I going to pass out but I know what to do and what to look out for. 
If you feel like there is something wrong get it checked out straight away as it's better to be safe then sorry.
I been very lucky as I had my first heart attack at 41 years of age and I had anther last year it did not feel like I was having one and I waited for over three hours before I phone for ambulance when they came I was rushed in and had my op straight away as now I got 42% left of my heart pumping rate but I can do all the things I use to so I happy.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

lots of people feel fine, not knowing they have a heart condition and then drop...

I have the opposite. I used to train hard for basketball, and did a yearly visit to the cardiologist. till 2 years back, I suddenly had a heartbeat of 120 - 130 bpm at rest and bood pressure of 160 /100. So I had a 24h check, and my blood pressure went over 200 lots of times. They didn't know why I didn't feel anything. But I did sweat a lot... Now I'm 27, take heart medication, but it's "more" normal, but not ideal. But I feel much better, never feel my heart beating like it was going to pop out, ...

What I'm trying to say is you might feel fine, because over time, your body and thoughts have addapted to this and make you think you feel fine, because you always feel like this.

good luck man. be happy they found out, and thank your brother a lot. He may have saved your live.
Every real sporter should have a hart monitor


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Im sure you will get sorted , if you do go on your hols you will need to get some different travel insurance for pre exsisting 'condition' , its no biggy just ensures your covered as you have declared it. Normal run of the mill insurance wont cover , some cover says thanks for telling us about your 'condition' we wont cover you if you have any issue with it, the other cover you get is you declare your 'condition' and they WILL pay out if you have any problems.

Just something to bear in mind for after you get sorted out , which I am sure you will

good luck


----------

